# Mounting Tv In 316 Rl Bedroom



## CottageK (Jan 16, 2014)

At the time we took possession of our 316RL, the service tech was trying to mount a bracket on the bedroom wall for our LCD 19" TV. There is a sticker on the wall that indicates the placement for the TV mount. Behind the wall is the toilet area of the bathroom. When the service tech tried to find a stud to mount the bracket to, there was absolutely NOTHING there! He tried several different places on the entire width of the wall; up, down and to the right and left. NOTHING! He had mounted many TV brackets before yet this one had him stumped. The only studs the service tech could detect were at the door frames on either the left or right edge of the wall. Neither of those places will work for mounting a TV as the it would then protrude into the doorways. We find it very perplexing that the factory would put a sticker on the wall stating where the TV should be mounted, when there is no stud for support on that wall. On the ceiling closest to the bathroom door, is the electric receptacle and cable connection; so obviously it was meant to have the TV mounted on that wall somewhere in the vicinity of that sticker.

The service tech said he would try to get the schematics from the factory but as yet we have not gotten those. Does anyone know where the TV can be mounted correctly on that bedroom wall? If you look at the floorplan of the 316RL, you will see the bedroom wall where the TV is supposed to be mounted, which is between the doorways into the hall and bathroom. 
If anyone knows of a solution to this problem, I would be grateful for any suggestions.
http://www.keystonerv.com/outback/#/floorplans


----------



## CottageK (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Robertized. I find your tip very informative, as that was the exact thing I suggested to the technician, but he didn't like the idea saying it wouldn't look good. And yes he was using his hand to locate a stud until I went to my tool cabinet (under the entertainment ctr) and brought him my digital stud finder. He still could not find a stud. So I find it helpful that you made this very suggestion! But finishing out the 1x6 in a decorative way as you pointed out, am sure it could look fine.

So you think a 1x6 would be adequate? Like it said it's only a flat 19" TV and would fit perfectly in that space. Keystone obviously intended for it to be mounted there but didn't put a support in the area to accommodate the TV mount. Maybe they've rectified it by now; if not, they certainly need to address the issue! Am considering contacting the factory to ask them. Have you ever done that? Not sure if they would talk to me since I am a consumer rather than a dealer. Since the dealership tech couldn't find a solution, maybe they would be able to tell me what or if there's something on that wall???? I have mounted a 32" TV on the wall in my husband's study, so am sure I could install this bracket. Just a matter of making sure there is the proper wall support.


----------



## CottageK (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Robertized for your good advice and tips. Those were very good points. I think I will try calling Keystone and see if they can answer my question. I just can't imagine why they would put the sticker on the wall saying to mount TV here and then not have any support behind it. Will try your suggestions. I really appreciate you taking the time to answer me!


----------



## renyren (Jan 23, 2014)

We just bought the same trailer and our has some type of wood in the wall. I asked the tech when we picked ours up the best way to mount tv and he told us it is usually a piece of plywood or something like that in the wall. If you push on the wall from the ceiling down you can feel it. Then as you work your way down the wall it goes away. I will be installing a 22inch LED dvd combo hopefully this week. Hope that helps.


----------



## nelsondm (Feb 10, 2015)

We picked up our 316RL a couple of weeks before Christmas. I supplied the TV and bracket but their technician was to mount it. He did mount it in the location where the sticker was (the stick that says mount TV here... or something like that) and all is well. So there must have been some type of blocking in the wall. This was a 20 inch LED TV. Now I wish there were a way to route the sound from that TV into the "surround sound" speakers in the bedroom. Perhaps someone knows how to do that?


----------

